# Genesis of BBQ????



## Curt (Jan 23, 2010)

According to FoxNews Foodie:

“Barbecue” is generally credited to the Taino Indians, pre-Columbian inhabitants of the Bahamas and the Greater and Lesser Antilles. “Barbacoa” or “barabicu” translates as either “sacred fire pit,” describing a grill raised on a platform or “meat-smoking apparatus,” usually for a whole animal.

The entire story is found here.

What do folks in "BBQ nation" think about this?


----------



## daver (Jan 23, 2010)

Just like what was removed from Adam, the best part is the rib.


----------



## Reepicheep (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds right...but far more importantly and agregiously- it fails to mention that KC has the best BBQ on the planet.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought you were suggesting that we were missing part of the text from Genesis, that would have gone something to the effect that Eve kept telling people: "Y'all come to the house and visit sometime." And people kept taking her seriously, so Adam dug a pit out near the highway and built a simple wooden structure. Then he put an RC Cola thermometer on the screen door of the building and some out-of-date calendars on the walls and declared: "Let there be barbecue."

Of course, I'm having a little difficulty with my deeply held Georgian believe that barbecue is pork and that hogs were considered unclean, but perhaps Adam got away with it because this was before the time of Moses?


----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's a handy BBQ review:

[video=youtube;6ubTQfr_tyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ubTQfr_tyY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ubTQfr_tyY[/video]


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 23, 2010)

Threads like this are painful for me...my favorite BBQ joint is closed for the season. They shut down after Christmas and don't reopen until late March. They take their vacations during this period. I have threatened to kidnap the pig out front and hold him until they would reopen, but they only laughed. Then somebody did steal the pig. So they replaced it with one that is supposed to be anchored somewhere in Mongolia to prevent future extortion. Here's the new pig:
View attachment 1647


----------



## Curt (Jan 23, 2010)

Brad said:


> Threads like this are painful for me...my favorite BBQ joint is closed for the season. They shut down after Christmas and don't reopen until late March. They take their vacations during this period. I have threatened to kidnap the pig out front and hold him until they would reopen, but they only laughed. Then somebody did steal the pig. So they replaced it with one that is supposed to be anchored somewhere in Mongolia to prevent future extortion. Here's the new pig:
> View attachment 1647


 
Ours is closed, too.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine is wide open. When the wind is right I can smell the aromatic smoke of slowing cooking pork shoulders as it wafts over the hill, across the park, and up into my yard.

Of course, the best smell, and barbecue is when it is cooked in my yard!


----------



## Adam's Eve (Jan 24, 2010)

There's a little shop in my hometown back in Virginny... we visit every time we go back... got my hubby hooked  They also make the best fried dill pickles!


----------



## SRoper (Jan 25, 2010)

If I recall, William Dampier introduced the word "barbeque" to the English language.


----------



## coramdeo (Jan 25, 2010)

I think I'll go to *Big Jakes* for lunch!


----------



## Tripel (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmmmm.....BBQ. 

Coincidentally, I smoked a pork butt this weekend, so I've been eating a lot of barbecue the past couple days.

---------- Post added at 12:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------




Reepicheep said:


> Sounds right...but far more importantly and agregiously- it fails to mention that KC has the best BBQ on the planet.


 
That's because such a mention would be untrue. KC. Ha! That's ridiculous!


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 25, 2010)

I love vegetarian BBQ.


----------



## Curt (Jan 25, 2010)

SemperEruditio said:


> I love vegetarian BBQ.



GeRoss.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 26, 2010)

Kidding! I was a vegetarian for about 2 months. I met my future-wife and she decided that it was unhealthy for a Cuban to be a vegetarian. The first dinner her mom cooked for me was a BBQ with every form of meat known to man...but I was told to _"just eat the steamed veggies..."_ I think I lasted 3 minutes before I became an omnivore again.


----------

